# Nightwolves&Heros auf EU Antonidas suchen



## Throkal (23. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

das Raidbündniss aus den Gilden Nightwolves & Heros auf dem Eu Realm Antonidas sucht DICH. Wir sind ein Raidverbund aus zwei unabhängigen Gilden, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben im aktuellen Content mit zu spielen. Dabei respektieren und achten wir das Privatleben der jeweiligen Personen die hinter dem PC sitzen. 


Momentan suchen wir folgende Klassen um unseren stabilen Raidkader zu verstärken 

1 Verstärker Schamanen 
1 Ele Schamanen 
1 Heil Schami 
1 Eule 
1 Schurke
1 Katze 
1 Pala Heiler
1 Holy Priester
1 Shadow Priester 


Instanzfortschritt 
PDK 10 | clear 
PDK 25 | clear 
PDoK 10 | 4/5 
PDoK 25 | 0/5 (sind wir noch nicht angegangen) 
 ICC 10 4/12
ICC 24 1/12

Wir suchen Leute, die 
&#9658; ihren Charakter äußerst gut beherrschen und immer wieder aufs neue bereit sind dazu zu lernen 
&#9658; bereit sind, sich die für den Raidalltag erforderlichen Materialien (Flasks, Bufffood, Verzauberzeug,  
     Sockelungen usw.) selbst, rechtzeitig und in optimalster Qualität zu beschaffen 
&#9658; mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind 
&#9658; T9 oder vergleichbar equipt sind
&#9658; dauerhaft unsere Gilden verstärken wollen 
&#9658; die aus Fehlern (ihren eigenen oder den der anderen) schnell lernen, um ein erfolgsorientiertes  
     Raiden zu gewährleisten 
&#9658; ihr Mikrofon selbstverständlich benutzen, um mindestens die für den Raid wichtige Ansagen zu  
     machen. Keiner erwartet von euch Gesänge und Intimstorys, das übernehmen andere schon 
&#9658; gerne und regelmäßig ins Forum schauen und sich an der Erarbeitung der Taktiken möglichst  
     beteiligen 
&#9658; sich den ganzen Raid über konzentrieren können 
&#9658; teamfähig, zuverlässig und kritikfähig sind und für die strategisches Denken,  
     Kompromissbereitschaft, hohe Belastbarkeit keine Fremdwörter sind 
&#9658; neben spielerischem Skill erwarten wir auch menschlichen Skill 


Was wir nicht suchen, sind 
&#9658; Erfolgstouristen, die beim kleinsten Gegenwind das Lager wechseln, braucht kein Mensch 
&#9658; Spieler die meinen ihre Arenazeiten, BG-Besuche, Dailys etc. kurz VOR unsere Raidzeiten zustellen    
     und dadurch 24 Leute einfach warten lassen... so einen brauchen wir ebenfalls nicht 
&#9658; Foren- und DKP-Muffel 
&#9658; Itemfixierte Spieler die eher auf ein Item starren statt auf den gemeinsam erarbeiteten Bosskill 


Wir "bieten" 
&#9658; eine angenehme Gildenatmosphäre mit Spielern, die einen guten Umgangston miteinander pflegen 
&#9658; eine zielgerichtete Raidleitung sowie ein faires Lootsystem über DKP 
&#9658; genügend Aktivitäten neben den Raids (PvP in gut organisierten Gruppen, "Fun Raids") 
&#9658; 3 Raidtage um eine optimale Balance zwischen Privatleben und Spiel zu gewährleisten(Do,So,Di 19:30-23:00 Uhr) 
&#9658; viele spannende und nette Menschen 
&#9658; einen stabilen Gildenzustand schon über Jahre, bestes Gildenklima 
&#9658; Kontinuität und vorausschauende Gilden-Planung 
&#9658; einen sehr aktiven Raidchannel, in dem immer was los ist und keine Langeweile aufkommt 
&#9658; eine erfahrene Gildenführung die schon aus der Classiczeit ihr nötiges KnowHow sammeln konnte 


Wir sind ein Haufen netter Leute, die züge Bosskills und niveaulose Unterhaltungen schätzen, dafür tun wir alle unser Bestes, und wenn Du meinst, in unser Team zu passen, bist Du willkommen 


Wir befinden uns momentan in der Reorganisationsphase, da das Bündniss erst seit kurzer Zeit besteht. Wir suchen zuverlässige und langfristige Spieler, die Lust haben an unserem Gildenleben teilzunehmen. Auch im Bezug auf den kommenden Contentpatch 3.3 sind wir gewillt ein optimales Raidsetup zu erstellen. 

Bei Interesse meldet euch bei Darkhäschen, Throkal, Vailen, Malefizefaze (Heros) oder bei Wolfspfad, Dana und Bloodymage (Nightwolves) 

Wenn du dich in den oben beschriebenen Punkten wiedererkannt hast, kannst du dich in unserem gemeinsamen Forum (http://heros.host.allvatar.com/viewnews.php) bewerben, wir freuen uns auf DICH.


----------



## Throkal (24. November 2009)

/pushl


----------



## Throkal (25. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (27. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (28. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (4. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (7. Dezember 2009)

/pushlzeit


----------



## Throkal (10. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (17. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (19. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (21. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Throkal (28. Dezember 2009)

An alle Fröhliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch


----------

